# anyone using 2 center channels?



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was thinking about buying a second rc-7 and running 2 centers either side by side or stacking them. Is this a bad idea? My theory is.... the more sound that comes from the center the better.....true or false????


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think there's a lot of science that says false. Comb filtering between the 2 centers will cause some severe frequency variations.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> Is this a bad idea?


 Yes, very bad idea.:T


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is another thread discussing the same thing, only different . . .
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ction/37724-dual-center-channel-speakers.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a old Yamaha that actually supported two center channel hookups. I suspect it was back when TVs were so large and boxy, that you could place one below and above or something. It never really caught on and its not standard.

Placing them right next to each other would be really bad. The best bet, is to just turn up the gain for the center channel in your player, or on your receiver.

Why did you want to run two?


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I feel like hollywood is doing a poor job setting up these movies. The background music is way too loud and dialogue is soft. So if I turn up my center everything gets louder not just diologue. I was looking at my really big mains and my little center thinking that I should have smaller mains and a much bigger center, especially considering what the centers duties are.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> I feel like hollywood is doing a poor job setting up these movies. The background music is way too loud and dialogue is soft. So if I turn up my center everything gets louder not just diologue. I was looking at my really big mains and my little center thinking that I should have smaller mains and a much bigger center, especially considering what the centers duties are.


Mebbe. I have not had such problems since I changed from a typical small MTM center to three identical floor-standers across the front.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Were you having the same issue??? Because if YES.... than that would appear to be the fix. I guess that would make some sense.... the sound from my mains seems tall and thin compared to the center that seems really wide. That also explains why I have to spread out my mains so far to get the separation I am looking for. With 3 rf-7's I could get the same seperation with them closer together. Or I could build a 
130" ish screen to take up the remaining distance between the screen and the mains.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't use a floor stander that would put my 110" screen way too high. Whats option 2?? Perhaps a rs-7 (smaller book shelf speaker for the center), or maybe I could stand up my center, its above my screen....would that matter?? I could set it on the floor vertical and move my screen up 8". Which choice is better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Just get these and mount and angle your center exactly like you need it to be.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=6839&seq=1&format=2

Also, you might have better luck with mounting it vertical with such a large screen and room to fill. Better off axis performance.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> I can't use a floor stander that would put my 110" screen way too high.


Get a smaller screen. 



> Whats option 2??


Get an AT screen. :T


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

While an acoustically transparent screen would be a nice solution, ones that show HD content well and sound good tend to cost a lot more than regular screens. So, putting your center speaker below your screen might work well enough as an option 3. I have mine under and angled up toward the viewer's ear level. I was careful to get (make) a speaker that matched the timbre of my mains but would fit below my screen.

I did also turn up my center channel more than my receiver set it to in its auto calibration. I agree that the dialogue is generally buried in the mix, so the center needs a little more loudness. But not adding another speaker - most everyone warns of comb effects from that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think one center should be more then sufficiant if matched properly with the rest of the system, i think two is just not that great of a plan.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok, good news. I raised my mains so the horns are at the top-ish of the screen and put the center vertical (yes...I did spin the horn). I have to say that I'm impressed with the difference, I did not expect the center to change that much....and obvously the seperation has improved as well. I assume because floor standers/vertical speakers have more of a vertical sound as opposed to a lying down center being too wide and cutting into what the mains are doing, causing the front sound stage to lose clarity and seperation. All in all one of the better improvements I have done........I still feel like background music (in some movies) is too loud but at least the dialog is much improved


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Does anybody know about the onkyo 3008....Is the audyssey version that they are using the same as the "flat" in my denon 2808? I found someone to buy my 2808 so I am picking up the onkyo...thanks rich


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> Does anybody know about the onkyo 3008....Is the audyssey version that they are using the same as the "flat" in my denon 2808? I found someone to buy my 2808 so I am picking up the onkyo...thanks rich


I doubt it. The manual makes no reference to any options for the Audyssey target curve, so I would assume that it is the same as it has been on some previous Onkyo/Integra models where the default is the Audyssey curve with slight HF roll-off and a slight bass emphasis. The only way to make this flat is with AudysseyPro but, that said, I have come to appreciate and prefer the Audyssey curve to flat for anything except measurements.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

When I use "audyssey curve" it seems brighter than flat....at least with my denon 2808. Even though it sounds really great.... I'm hoping xt32 can help even more.

Scratch that the audyssey curve is a little softer. I'm trying the compression set to "on", it seems to help in the loud scenes while keeping the important "detail" at the same level as before. I seem to like that better with my klipsch's....whats the down side??

Hey Kal thanks for help with the center channel, It was a huge improvement....I no longer have any diolog complaints (I owe you one). I am however interested in taming my klipsch's a bit without killing detail.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I really feel like with the compression set to "on" that I'm not missing anything except an explosion or helecopter ect. getting too loud. Seems like I'm still getting plenty of dynamic range and all the "detail" is just as looud as it was before. Like I asked before....Whats the down side?? Also In your opinion is the new XT32 worth the 600.00 Difference I'll have to pay? I don't mind spending the money but... I would like to at least notice a diff between xt and xt32 (or think I do  thanks rich


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

this idea came accross my mind when I got 2nd center speaker matching my fronts. but did not bother to get anorher run of speaker connect it, instead looked for interested friend and sold it. :R


----------

